# Mast Capri



## Riley (4 mo ago)

In preparation of removing mast for winter from my 2018 Catalina Capri 14.2, mast screws came right out of boat.
while in process of taking mast down. Had removed one side stay and in process of removing other. It was windy which did not help, bit I surely did not expect the result. Lesson learned for future. I was totally amazed as I had sailed it all summer. No cracks, bit mast attachment to boat held by 2 screws appeared to be in epoxy that gave way. Anyone experienced as to how this can be repared?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

A photo would help people better understand what and where the "mast screws" are.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Mast Step, After-market Replacement link to catalina direct mast step replacement (my guess is yours is bent now too).

This is the mast step that I recall from my Capri 14.2 It takes 4 screws into wood core sandwiched in the deck. there should almost never be forces on it laterally while raising/lowering mast, only compression.

When you lower/raise the mast the shrouds (side stays as you called them) should remain attached, only the forestay should be removed until the mast is down. The spreaders are swept aft, so the mast will necessarily rotate back and loosen shrouds as it rotates down (aft). Its a very light mast and it should be a quick/easy process even in significant winds.

Now I agree with you the mounting is terrible. In my opinion the better way to fix that mast step would be to run bolts completely through the deck. What you will likely need to do now, is drill the holes bigger, tape them off on the bottom, fill the holes with something like laminating resin or epoxy... wait until dry and then run some nice stainless steel bolts all the way through the step and the deck and using some G10 (fiberglass) backing (sheets are cheap on Defender) maybe a 8x8 inch or so. and bolt through that too.

If you leave the shrouds on and rotate the mast down and up with them attached, you will likely not have to deal with this again.


----------



## catalina0029 (Aug 26, 2020)

Send me a pm at [email protected] dot com and I'll show you what I did on my C-25.


----------



## Riley (4 mo ago)

SHNOOL said:


> Mast Step, After-market Replacement link to catalina direct mast step replacement (my guess is yours is bent now too).
> 
> This is the mast step that I recall from my Capri 14.2 It takes 4 screws into wood core sandwiched in the deck. there should almost never be forces on it laterally while raising/lowering mast, only compression.
> 
> ...


Helpful comments.... I believe my sin was removing one of the shrouds and taking mast down on the dock in a windy day. this clearly stabilizes mast and as you note, force is only compression. My Catalina Capri will make repairs in spring, but wanted to send along a photo....this forum is great. Thanks....


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I feel bad I just liked that picture, I am not actually liking what happened.
Just that I think the picture confirms my suspicions.

I do think the repairs will be fairly straightforward for you to implement. I'd take a hard look at that tang (someone correct my term), where the T-toggle inserts. Looks like the stainless is twisted like heck. I think catdirect will have a replacement of that as well.

BTW that Capri 14.2 is a hoot to sail.


----------



## Riley (4 mo ago)

SHNOOL said:


> I feel bad I just liked that picture, I am not actually liking what happened.
> Just that I think the picture confirms my suspicions.
> 
> I do think the repairs will be fairly straightforward for you to implement. I'd take a hard look at that tang (someone correct my term), where the T-toggle inserts. Looks like the stainless is twisted like heck. I think catdirect will have a replacement of that as well.
> ...


Good catch on the T-toggle insert on mast. That did get twisted this year and needs replacement as well. My Catalina Capri Dealer is going to make repairs on mast, and I will have him change our that connector ( Tang?)

I feel better if my dealer does work......will make me feel more secure next summer. Thanks again for your comments!!

You are right that the 14.2 is a lot of fun to sail! Had a guy that sailed a very large Catamaran sail it, as well as a sailing instructior, and they both loved sailing it!


----------

